# τσινί (οι δόξες του τσινιού και του μετάλλου)



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Και λίγο Καβάφη τώρα, για να στανιάρουμε. Από τα _Κρυμμένα_, το ποίημα _Τεχνητά άνθη_ έγινε γνωστό το 1948. Λέει εκεί μέσα «οι δόξες του τσινιού και του μετάλλου» και, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά μου (ΛΝΕΓ, ΠαπΛεξ, Σταματάκος), το τσινί είναι επισμαλτωμένο πλακίδιο. Από το τουρκικό _çini_, από την Çin «Κίνα».

Στη σελίδα αυτή βρίσκω μια ακριβέστερη περιγραφή τού _çini_:
http://www.materialculture.com/inthefield/detail.asp?id=1

Tile or plate, flower vase or water jar, the ware is called _çini_. The word is cognate with "china." It designates a ceramic type, like "stoneware" or "porcelain." The ware was developed in response to the stunning wonder of Chinese porcelain. But çini is compositionally unlike porcelain. It can be fired at a lower temperature so that the rich color can be applied under the glaze, rather than enameled over the glaze in the East Asian manner, which requires sequential firings, risking loss in the kiln.

Το ποίημα, από εδώ:

*Τεχνητά Άνθη*

Δεν θέλω τους αληθινούς ναρκίσσους — μηδέ κρίνοι
μ’ αρέσουν, μηδέ ρόδ’ αληθινά.
Τους τετριμμένους, τους κοινούς κήπους κοσμούν. Με δίνει
η σάρκα των πικρία, κούρασι, κι οδύνη —
τα κάλλη των βαρυούμαι τα φθαρτά.

Δώστε με άνθη τεχνητά — οι δόξες του τσινιού και του μετάλλου —
που δεν μαραίνονται και δεν σαπίζουν, με μορφές που δεν γερνούν.
Άνθη των εξαισίων κήπων ενός τόπου άλλου,
που Θεωρίες, και Pυθμοί, και Γνώσεις κατοικούν.

Άνθη αγαπώ από υαλί ή από χρυσό πλασμένα,
της Τέχνης της πιστής δώρα πιστά·
με χρώματ’ απ’ τα φυσικά πιο εύμορφα βαμμένα,
και με σεντέφι και με σμάλτο δουλευμένα,
με φύλλα και κλωνάρια ιδανικά.

Παίρνουν την χάρι των από σοφή κι αγνότατη Καλαισθησία·
μέσα στα χώματα δεν φύτρωσαν και μες στες λάσπες ρυπαρά.
Εάν δεν έχουν άρωμα, θα χύσουμ’ ευωδία,
θα κάψουμ’ εμπροστά των μύρα αισθηματικά.

(Από τα _Κρυμμένα Ποιήματα_ 1877;-1923, Ίκαρος 1993)​

Στη μετάφραση του Daniel Mendelsohn: «the glories of porcelain and metal».

*Artificial Flowers (1903)*

I do not want narcissuses that are real—nor do lilies
please me, nor do roses that are real.
The gardens they adorn are trite and common. To me
their flesh gives bitterness, weariness, and grief—
Their perishable beauties tire me.

Give me artificial blooms—the glories of porcelain and metal
which shrivel not and do not rot, with forms that do not age.
Blooms of the exquisite gardens of another place,
where Theories and Rhythms dwell, and Knowledges.

The blooms I love are fashioned of glass or gold:
of a faithful Art, the faithful gifts;
dyed in colors more lovely than the natural,
worked with nacre and with enamel,
with idealized leaves and shoots.

They take their grace from Taste, most wise and pure;
in the earth they did not sprout, nor filthily in slime.
If they have no aroma, perfumes shall we pour,
and burn the incenses of sentiment before them.​
Δεν είναι ακριβώς enamel, δεν είναι ακριβώς porcelain, και δεν ξέρω αν το «enamel and metal» έχει σχέση με το cloisonné. Τι να είχε στο νου του ο Καβάφης;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 16, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνει από την Κίνα, αλλά εμένα μου θυμίζει τα υπέροχα κεραμικά του Iznik, όπου κυριαρχούν οι φυτικές παραστάσεις.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2010)

Nickel, 
enamel και metal όντως συμπλέκονται στο cloisonné (το οποίο βρήκε την καλλιτεχνική του αποθέωση στο Βυζάντιο, και για το οποίο σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "τεχνική του κυψελωτού, ή περίκλειστου σμάλτου"). Αλλά ούτε ο ποιητής ούτε ο μεταφραστής τα βάζουν μαζί. 
(Ένα καλό βιβλίο για το σμάλτο, την ιστορία του και τις τεχνικές του: Νατάσσα Παπαδημητρίου, _Η τεχνική του σμάλτου_, Αθήναι: Έκδοσις Εθνικού Οργανισμού Ελληνικής Χειροτεχνίας, 1971-72).


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν υπήρξε πειρασμός να γίνουν τσινί και μέταλλο ένα, με απόδοση σε cloisonné. Η συζήτηση ήταν κατά πόσο το τσινί θα έπρεπε εκεί να μεταφραστεί porcelain ή enamel (και οπωσδήποτε όχι με «πλακάκι»). Πιστεύω ότι η λεπτομερής περιγραφή είναι αυτή που ακολουθεί (αν και ακόμα δεν είμαι 100% βέβαιος για το έργο που προκύπτει): Άνθη αγαπώ από υαλί ή από χρυσό πλασμένα, / της Τέχνης της πιστής δώρα πιστά· / με χρώματ’ απ’ τα φυσικά πιο εύμορφα βαμμένα, / και με σεντέφι και με σμάλτο δουλευμένα, / με φύλλα και κλωνάρια ιδανικά.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2010)

Η φίλη μου η Πολίτισσα που την ρώτησα, με είπε :) ότι _τσινιά (και τσινάκια)_ λέγανε τα πλακάκια (τοίχου ή/και δαπέδου).


----------



## Themistokles (Dec 1, 2011)

Θα μετάφραζα τη λέξη _τσινι_ σαν _china_. Υποθέτω προέρχεται απο το τούρκικο _cini_ (πορσελάνη), λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται και για τη σινικη μελάνη, παραπέμποτντας στην κινέζικη προέλευση του υλικου. Ταιριάζει νομίζω και με τη μετάφραση για τα _Τεχνητα Ανθη_ πιο πάνω, την καλύτερη που έχω δει μέχρι σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Γεια σου, Θεμιστοκλή! Μα πέρασε μισή μέρα και δεν βρέθηκε ένας λεξιλόγος να σε καλωσορίσει!

Για τη μεταφραστική επιλογή δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να έχω έγκυρη άποψη. Απλώς νομίζω ότι σ' αυτά τα κομψοτεχνήματα συνηθίζεται η λέξη _porcelain_ περισσότερο από την _china_.


----------



## Themistokles (Dec 7, 2011)

Ισως νάχεις δίκιο, nickel. Ωστόσο με σαγηνεύει η ταυτότητα της ετυμολογίας. Ετσι κι αλλοιως, μια μετάφραση είναι ένας συμβιβασμος. Κάτι κερδίζεις, κάτι χάνεις.


----------

